# Project: Arctic Azure Mk V - i7 3930K + Asus Rampage IV Extreme + 3-Way GTX 580 SLI -



## 15th Warlock (Nov 22, 2011)

Took a while, but I finally got my Asus RIVE today:







Got my 3930K a week ago, been waiting for this board to finally test it:






All the goodies included:






A closer look of the board:






I will tear apart my current rig and move my 580s to this rig, hopefully I can upload more pictures tonight, will keep you guys posted


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2011)

jelly....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 22, 2011)

Had some technical difficulties due to a noob mistake: I had assembled everything and was about to start the PC, and when I hit the power button nothing happened!

I started checking everything and noticed the 24 pin power cable was loose on my PSU, fixed it and still nothing!  not even the PSU seemed to work  My brain got into panic mode: what if the board was DOA? Or worse, the CPU? What if I had damaged anything during installation? 

I removed the PSU from the case, thinking it was the culprit, and plugged it in to my old board with the 2600K and a couple sticks of RAM, and it didn't work either, at this moment I started sweating, and ran upstairs to grab my HTPC and try its PSU on both boards 

I connected my Silverstone PSU to my old 2600K board, hit the power button and still nothing! That moment it dawned on me that I had probably damaged both boards! 

Then I thought: "wait a sec, I was just using this board before tearing my PC down, and rebuilding it, and I know for a fact that the Silverstone PSU is working!" 

Then, the moment I realized my utter stupidity: "why didn't I check the power cable to begin with...?"  and lo and behold, the cable had come loose from the outlet sometime during the building process....

I tried my PSU on the 2600K board and it worked! Halleluiah!! 

Then I plugged everything back again on the new rig, and the moment of truth: All the LEDs turned on as soon as I flipped the switch on the PSU on! I pressed the power button and the computer booted into the UEFI BIOS to the sweet humming sound of all the system fans spooling, to me it sounded like a chorus of angels! I left out a big sigh of relief!

Now windows is installing and I'll upload some more pics as soon as I can!! It is 4am and I'm exhausted... serves me right for being such a noob


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 22, 2011)

The previous post was sponsored by Emoticons


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, as promised, some pics, First, my poorly lapped 2600K next to its big brother:






My old MIVE rig next to the RIVE, I'll try to cram it into my HTPC case, hope it fits!






Some parts that went in the new rig:






My new rig assembled, I think this was before the whole episode with the PSU, but I'm not sure 






It's alive!!! It's ALIVE!!!!  Finally was able to turn it on after some trouble shooting, it looks so crammed with parts that you can just barely see the board! Thanks to the excellent air circulation inside the HAF X, the temps are nice and cool 






Installing Win7, right now I'm in the process of installing all the system drivers 






Doesn't she look lovely in the dark? 






OK, time for me to get some rest, I'll try and update this thread as soon as possible, as tomorrow I have to work  Man it's going to be a long day! If you guys have any comments, suggestions, or just want to share your thoughts, you're more than welcome to do so


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice i should be getting my Asus Rampage IV Extreme next week along with my ram.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 22, 2011)

looks nice, but a little bit too filled but i guess that works fine ^^


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG, I like the board 

If only I could have money to get extreme computer.. I still have a i5 2500k haha!

Nice build!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2011)

You're going to run it through its paces, right? subbed for benchmarks


----------



## stefanels (Nov 24, 2011)

That's an AWESOME build you have there... PURE GAMING POWER


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys, I managed to get 5Ghz stable, just a few benchmarks, I haven't had much time to play with the voltage, with the family here and all:

Intel Burn Test:






Super Pi:






3DMark Vantage:






Unigine 2.5






I will upload more benchies later, I also have to work on the voltage as temps are not ideal now.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 25, 2011)

tuned in


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks awesome. But those blue Dominator fans are killing me! Needs the black/red ones!!

I'll have X79 running soon enough, but no tri-580's!!! Maybe I can try tri-6950's.


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for your replies guys, I managed to get 5Ghz stable, just a few benchmarks, I haven't had much time to play with the voltage, with the family here and all:
> 
> Intel Burn Test:
> 
> ...



How about a Vantage run without GPU physics? 

P.S. Very nice upgrade and "workstation" there!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Looks awesome. But those blue Dominator fans are killing me! Needs the black/red ones!!
> 
> I'll have X79 running soon enough, but no tri-580's!!! Maybe I can try tri-6950's.



LMAO! I know, those blue sticks are still rocking, but the black airflow fans are doing a good job covering them 

Good luck with your X79



Phatboy69 said:


> How about a Vantage run without GPU physics?
> 
> P.S. Very nice upgrade and "workstation" there!



Sure thing, right now am about to have dinner with the family, but I'll try to update the benches as soon as I can  Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 25, 2011)

I've said it before but i really do love your HAF-X especially with all the new parts inside of it


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jan 26, 2012)

so any updates?


----------

